# Replace a dropped car seat?



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

About ten days ago, we flew to Albuquerque from Portland, checking both of our car seats. My DS and I were watching the baggage being loaded into the plane while waiting to board, and I saw the baggage handler drop my DD's bucket seat (Chicco 30) from the top of the baggage cart to the ground. I do not remember what part of the seat hit (although there is now a scrape on the handle that wasn't there before) or how the seat was oriented when it dropped.

SHOULD I REPLACE AND/OR DESTROY THE SEAT??

We are still using it right now, and obviously used it while in ABQ. But I am a bit worried that the safety of the seat was compromised. DD is 4.5mo, but tall, and with cloth diapers is getting close to outgrowing the seat. We are talking about moving her soon to DS's old Britax Marathon (RF, obvs.), and I don't mind moving her sooner rather than later as hauling the bucket around is really not good for my back. But we were planning on gifting the seat to a friend who is due in August, as it is/was in perfect shape. Now I'm concerned. Should I be?


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

I am not absolutely sure about your country, but in our Country (germany) you can get your car seats checked by the company - after minor accidents or them dropping on the floor. I would call the company and ask if they offer that service.

Hope that helps.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Trinity. Not really sure how to do that here; USA is so big. Might be worth looking into, though.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't believe we have any organization like that around here. I would replace it after such an incident.









On the somewhat bright side, it's very fortunate that you saw it happen. Such damage is not uncommon when car seats are checked as baggage, but many parents might not realize that their seat's safety was compromised.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karen1968*
> 
> Thanks, Trinity. Not really sure how to do that here; USA is so big. Might be worth looking into, though.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Ugh. Can you complain to the airline? I wish airlines would take initiative and train their employees that they need to handle carseats CAREFULLY. Its one thing to chuck a suitcase full of clothes from the plane to the luggage cart, and when I pack, I expect that to happen! But that is just *so* unacceptable when it comes to carseats!


----------



## Ella Enchanted (Mar 6, 2011)

Compensation might be limited in terms of what the airline will pay for potentially damaged property, but it won't hurt to have the seat checked out by the fire department (for some reason the fire department seems to be the go-to for carseat-matters), and then contact the airlines if the fire department suspects damage.

Carseats aren't as fragile as eggs though. Minor spills aren't going to break them, but like a very minor fender-bender doesn't mean that a carseat needs to be replaced (a friend of mine freaked that her daughter's carseat had to be replaced right that minute when she accidentally backed into another car so gently that there weren't any dings on either car, her daughter didn't wake up, and the cops of soda in the drink holder didn't spill a drop, but she freaked because of the mindset that any accidents at all means the carseat is a death-trap). But I don't know if the total drop was a couple feet or 15. I've seen baggage carts with tops as high as 15 feet, and open-air ones where the highest point was pretty close to the ground. If it was a lower-to-the-ground one, then don't worry. If it was one of the higher-up ones, then absolutely raise hell. Even if you were almost done with the seat, the point is you weren't done with it, and you wanted to pass it to a friend. No baggage at all should be dropped from the top of the enclosed carts.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Chicco recommends placing their seats after any crash. I'm not qualified to say if dropping a carseat like the airlines did equals a crash. Almost anytime you check a carseat, the airline have you sign a waiver for cases just like this, saying they are not responsible for damaged seats. Checking a seat is ricky because these things happen all the time, you just happened to see this. I take my seats on the plane just because of this but last time my gate checked stroller came out looking like it had been through a war, no telling what they did to it.







If you are going to speak to anyone about the seat, make they they are a car seat tech and just not a fire/police person, that doesn't mean they have the proper training in car seats.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

If you checked your carseat, I would replace them. I wouldnt ever use a carseat that has been checked as baggage. If they drop it where you can see it, what are they doing to it where you cant see it? Damage can be invisible! I've seen WAY to many of my suitcases or their contents be destroyed because of bad baggage handling. Its not worth the risk.

Next time, install the seats on the plane, and use them!


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will if you'll pay for my baby's ticket


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I always carry the carseats through the airport (HUUUUGE pita!!!!) then, if the child is under 2, ask at the gate if the flight is full and if not, can we bring our car seat on. if its southwest, they usually allow it. other airlines check if they can rearrange our seats so that we're by an empty seat. If its not possible, then I gate check it. I think the gate checked items are treated a little better than typical checked items.


----------

